# Sarcasticcoffees fursona. Sarc



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so this is my 'sona
Oscar is a male arctic fox with grey stripes like a tiger, only with a bit fewer stripes. Actually for the coloring it looks like http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/085/b/3/Raving_furry_by_DotaFurryRave.jpg, but with grey stripes and
White fur as Arctic foxes usually do.
Eye color is blue with a little of grey mixed in.
His height is little over 6 foot And wears either pants (usually jeans) that get wider to the bottom, or cargo shorts.
Wears white t-shirt all of the time.
He is slightly skinny and has some muscles, although they don't catch the attention right away.

As for what comes to personality, he really likes coffee. Black.
Music is always present in his life and it shows by him carrying high quality headphones everywhere, either on the head or around the neck.
As for the attitude, he is eager to try new stuff and is social.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> As for what comes to personality, he really likes coffee



Your username was a bit of a giveaway for your fursona. 

But i like the idea... but you really should draw a picture of your 'sona.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2011)

i made the username of things i like. And i did so with my fursona as well.
It's no coincidence 
But it needs a new name. Sarc just doesn't really cut it.
And now it will be called Oscar


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> i made the username of things i like. And i did so with my fursona as well.
> It's no coincidence
> But it needs a new name. Sarc just doesn't really cut it.
> And now it will be called Oscar


 So its basically a self-fursona.
Osca would make a better name, it can be pronounced as oscar... if you like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 14, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> So its basically a self-fursona.


Precisely.


----------

